# NIKON D90 SALE!



## Pure (Dec 10, 2008)

If you guys are looking for an upgrade, the Nikon D90 from Ritz is $899!

Get it before it goes back up!  Bastards having a sale like a month after I bought mine, but heh.

http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/541532974.htm


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't know what "like a month ago" means, but...

If you bought yours less than 30 days ago, and you still have the receipt, won't they adjust the price on yours?

I believe that Wolf does, and it is the same Company.


----------



## FunkyJunk (Dec 11, 2008)

Buy.com has them for $850 now.


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 11, 2008)

$865 on Amazon including shipping.


----------



## elemental (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, they're $879 on B&H.

I think it's funny that a "super secret sale" from Ritz still isn't competitive.


----------



## Dao (Dec 11, 2008)

J&R has it for $850 + free shipping.

And you can get 7% cash back from Microsoft live.

http://search.live.com/cashback/products/offerings/18003/15400964?p=1

So it is about $790 after cash back from Microsoft.


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 13, 2008)

Great, I definitely got to look.


----------



## Pure (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn.  I should have waited, hahaha.

Eh.

D90 + Grip + EL-EN3 + Cleaning kit for$1120 was still nice though


----------

